# Cories Keep Dying!!!!



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

I got 3 corries a week ago and after one day i lost one. last night i watched the second one die and i am going to describe what happened to try and help ok so i saw it zip to the surface of the water then it swam back and forth across the top very rapidly 3 or 4 times then suddenly sunk and rolled over. at which point it died can some one help me what should i do with the 1 corry still alive?

here is stuff about hte tank
40 gallons
Nitrate 0
Nitrite 0
Ammonia 0
Ph 7.3
Temp 78

please help


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

just a quick not i tested these levels with a API Liquid Master Test kit not some dumb strips


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

if your results are all 0 then your tank is not cycled,
that i would think will kill the corys,they are not a hardy fish
for an uncycled tank.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

the tank is cycled tho its been up for over 2 months almost 3


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hmmmm that's odd readings then ?
i still thinkwith readings like that, that it's the likley cause.
maybe someone else can help ?


----------



## Monsterpony (Feb 13, 2008)

Try shaking the nitrate test fluid a lot...like minutes of vigorous shaking. My level went from 0 to 15 with a lot of mixing.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

What kind of cories are they? Panda cories (as well as some other kinds) are very sensitive and don't ship well at all. Also, check with your LFS to see how the ones left in the store are doing.


----------



## Dave66 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sounds exactly like a parasitical disease thats been occurring in Corys farmed in Asia the last few years. I've read about it. Apparently, it affects their nervous system, causing them to race madly before death, after acting normally for days or weeks.
If I can find the link to that disease I'll post it. Can't be completely sure that's what happened to your corys, Steve, but it sure sounds like it.

PS. Panda corys do much better in the low 70's.

From the wiki pedia:
_Corydoras panda inhabits clear river waters that are relatively fast-flowing, well-oxygenated, and flowing over substrates that may comprise soft sand or fine gravel. These rivers are usually well vegetated with assorted species of aquatic plants. The proximity of the home rivers of the fish to the Andes mountain range, and the replenishment of those rivers with meltwaters from Andean snows at higher altitudes, has led the fish to be adaptable to cooler temperatures than the norm for 'tropical' fishes - the temperature range of the fish is 16°C to 28°C, though the fish exhibits a marked preference for the cooler regions of this temperature spectrum, particularly in captivity. Indeed, the fish can, for limited periods, survive temperatures as low as 12°C, though captive rearing at such low temperatures is ill-advised. The native waters of Corydoras panda are consequently mineral-deficient, with a neutral to slightly acid pH, and replication of such conditions in captivity are recommended for successful maintenance._

Dave


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks dave any info u can find is good is this thing going to infect the rest of the tank or is it just a cory thing


----------



## Dave66 (Mar 26, 2008)

stephenmontero said:


> thanks dave any info u can find is good is this thing going to infect the rest of the tank or is it just a cory thing


From my knowledge thus far its been Asian farm-raised corys, and it hasn't jumped families. Still combing the cobwebs of my mind for the reference; I do remember reading it, and at that point isolation of the organism and possible cure were in its nascent stage. I'll talk to some friends of mine about it, and get back to you.
Pandas are great little corys, and quite hardy otherwise. My group is at 77 degrees and have been doing great in the years I've had them. I got them from friends in the business, and they have been captive-raised for decades, unlike the wild-caught examples that need their water much cooler.
You might want to hunt around for corys bred either in Florida or Czechoslovakia. CorysRus.com has Pandas, but they are wild caught.
Good site for corys, but contact them for what you are after. They get corys in all the time.

Dave


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I think I might have confused things...stephen didn't say that he had pandas, I was just asking if he did, as those ship very badly.

What kind of cories are they?


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

they are 
melanistus Cories not panda's


----------

